# Employment In Cyprus



## andyman2010 (May 31, 2010)

Hi my partner and I are visiting Cyprus in 3 weeks with the view to move here permanently. We are looking at the best routes to take when looking for employment. Property rental we have arranged through a family member but we want to look at the best way to seek employment.


----------

